
Show HN: PleaseMeet, send opt-in intros from Slack - donmatito
http://www.smooz.io/pleasemeet
======
donmatito
Hi HN, i'm the maker of PleaseMeet. I love networking, but sometimes intros
can be a bit tedious (both sending and receiving)

Built over the weekend, inspired by this Medium post:
[https://medium.com/kima-ventures/cracking-the-code-of-
introd...](https://medium.com/kima-ventures/cracking-the-code-of-
introductions-154d634d460a#.awp3lycrr)

I also documented the process there: [https://medium.com/@MVaragnat/how-to-
build-a-slack-app-5b83d...](https://medium.com/@MVaragnat/how-to-build-a-
slack-app-5b83d71e083a#.ojtu0nbg7)

